# Timer en vb



## hiorik (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola me dirijo nuevamente a ustedes para ver si alguien me puede ayudar:

necesito crear un timer en visual basic, en que consistiria el timer, en lo siguiente:

necesito saber como hacerlo para que el timer cada vez que se aprete una tecla, se active, por ejemplo empieze desde 5 min. en retroseso, y cuando llegue a cero se bloquee el teclado y el mouse y si apreto nuevamente ese boton, el timer comienze nuevamente de 5 min. para atras, y así sucesivamente.
la verdad de las cosas es que he buscado pero no he encontrado, de verdad, si alguien con el tiempo y la paciencia suficiente puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria.

nuevamente doy las gracias a la gente que se toma el tiempo de leer esto. gracias.


----------



## leo_programer (Mar 24, 2007)

que mas hiorik?

lo que quieres parece mas facil de lo que crees, le voy a dar la idea para ver como la desarrolla, asumiendo que sabes programar, en vb no?, fijate:

1- coloca un control timer en el proyecto, eso es facil de hacer no?
2- cuando oprimas el boton, habilitalo, timer1.enabled=true, asegurandose que si esta habilitado pues, no lo habilite nuevamente, 
3- al mismo tiempo, en el mismo procedimiento, vas a tener que modificar dos variables globales (disculpa pero no se me ocurre otra forma), una que maneje los segundos, otra que maneje los minutos, si?

dim segundo as integer, minuto as integer

o como bytes que se yo, todo depende de lo que quiere, y poner estos valores asi:

segundo=59
minuto=4

4- en cada procedimiento del timer, es decir, asumiendo que el interval es 1000 (de ms, osea un segundo) vas a decrementar la variable segundo, algo como asi:

segundo=segundo-1

asi, vas preguntando que si es menor a cero, por que si lo es, entonces pones segundo igual a 59, y minuto lo decrementas

segundo=59
minuto=minuto-1

ahora preguntas si minuto es menor a 0, si lo es, tachan, habran pasado ya tus cinco minutos, y bloqueas teclado y todo, luego, no se que quieras hacer, en todo caso, eso es...


que si consideras que neceista pulsar el boton y vuelva a empezar??, eso ya se soluciono, lo unico que necesita revisar es si el timer esta habilitado o no, lo puedes dejar corriendo toda la vida, lo que necesitar es modificar las variables globales, revisa la idea y me comenta, y el que considere que estoy en un error me avisan, para yo aprender tambien, cuidensen...


----------

